# Fresh pork sausage



## swamprat45 (Mar 16, 2015)

21/2 lbs. fresh pork, 3 teaspoons of adkins sausage seasioning, 2 tsp. sage (optional) grind meat and seasionings twice to mix well. Put in patties or rolls in freezer . Delicious.


----------

